# FS/FT: 120g acrylic tank with stand & 3 oscars



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

As title says...5 ft ACRYLIC tank, stand, and 3 oscars is UP FOR GRABS at the LOW PRICE of $60!!!!

ALSO willing to TRADE this package for a large school of Corydoras, (20+ fish) large school of rummynose or cardinal tetra, (30+) 5 angelfish, an FX-5, some circulation pumps rated at 800-1500 gph, or a marineland C-530. THANKS!

UPDATE: I have added pictures of the tank due to the large number of picture requests. The Oscars in the photos are not the ones I am including in the deal! They are two small (4" red O's) and an 8" tiger oscar! Thanks again!!


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Anything but Oscars lol, this is a great deal good luck selling


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

DevinHebert said:


> As title says: my 120g tank n stand is for FREE.
> 
> However, there's a catch. You need to buy 3 oscars for $60 to get the deal. Thanks.


Sorry, but your going to have to reword this ad. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ssifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-3084/

_10)FF defined at FOR FREE, must be for free. You cannot list a (item A) for free if you buy (item b). The whole thread must be FF(for free)_


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh yeah that rule lolololol I forgot that one 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

How do I re-word it?


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

You can't make people but the oscars


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

You could close this add and make a new one where your selling the tank along with three oscars for 60$


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Or you could just give it for free to me  lol Jk just close the ad and make a new one 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

DevinHebert said:


> How do I re-word it?


On your post #1 click on 'edit post' near the bottom right side, make your changes, and click save. To edit the title you click on 'go advanced'.


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Well the tank isn't free if they don't take the oscars =p


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

What he said lol


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Then just do 
FS: 120 gal tank and 3 oscars 60$ 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## kimsatt69 (May 20, 2013)

any photos


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

That's better 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## Scorp (Feb 9, 2014)

Sell the tank for $40 and the oscars for $60 and if someone buys the oscars they can have the tank for free. If someone buys the oscars at 60 and doesnt want the tank then relist the tank for free.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Picture would help too


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Pm sent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EvanSong (Apr 4, 2012)

PM sent. Please check it!


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

60 bux!!! Oh my. I like oscars too. Hmmm. Filters and equipment too?


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

No filters or gear, sorry. Only tank and stand. It's acrylic.


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

as i have looked at all the tank sizes, ... and i could expect 120 gallons to be 4'x2'x2', ... but that's a big assumption

is that the tank measurements ?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Flear, description said 5' tank, though you're right that 120's are often 4x2x2.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I have seen the tank it is a 5' very good deal your offering wish I had more room good luck with your sale!!


----------



## Cichlid433 (Aug 10, 2013)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Bump bump. pics added (Ignore the mess) lol


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

God I wish I had a truck  I would buy it to swim in in this heat !! 120G + stand for 60$?? What a steal. That's a better mini pool than those blown up kiddy pools. Just dip my legs in there and have them oscars kiss my toes HAHA


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Dawna said:


> God I wish I had a truck  I would buy it to swim in in this heat !! 120G + stand for 60$?? What a steal. That's a better mini pool than those blown up kiddy pools. Just dip my legs in there and have them oscars kiss my toes HAHA


Oh my that's to funny LMFAO.....

Seriously it's a good deal darn thinking about moving couch out ..LOL


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

How is this still not taken?!? The equipment alone is worth it.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

mrbob said:


> Oh my that's to funny LMFAO.....
> 
> Seriously it's a good deal darn thinking about moving couch out ..LOL


 yup who needs a couch when you can have a multi purpose tank. Better start moving that couch out. Lol


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

bump bump bump!!


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Bumpity bump bump..


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Devin, in the future can you please wait at least 24 hours between bumping your threads as per classified rules.

I'm really surprised that nobody has bought your set-up yet.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Only thing stopping me is the wife. All I asked is can I use 60 bux for something. She just said no your not getting another aquarium. Hahaha. Free bump for a steal of a deal


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have a 120g, 4x2x2. So if those are your measurements its a 120g


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

maybe i missed it, but no measurements for tank or stand have been posted. imo always helps to put this info in the add. tank and stand look pretty large, prob takes up abit of space. maybe this is scaring off potential buyers!? as for the oscars, dime a dozen, post for free later, or drop off at your lfs.


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Were you located?


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Chilliwack...
[email protected]


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Lol if I didn't just order a new light for my 90gal I would be on my way to get it


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm working on the wife. It might happen this weekend. No promised but she didn't say no this time. Lol.


----------



## Cichlid433 (Aug 10, 2013)

I would like to take your tank & fish, I seem to be having troubles sending messages, and they haven't been going through to you lately. Will try to clear that up. My email is [email protected]
Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

shady280 said:


> I'm working on the wife. It might happen this weekend. No promised but she didn't say no this time. Lol.


ummm...........your still talking tank right?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Lisa I think he is still down the road from me if you need help lifting it check with me I could possibly help


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yup talking tank. I'm married so that never happens


----------



## Cichlid433 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Dino!! I'll have my husband, but we may recruit you. My husband will do anything for beer, ha ha, and he loves to share!! He is part Newfie, so very social & fun.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

still for sale?


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

SOLD. Please close thread.


----------

